# Two male ratties in need of home, CA



## underyourspell24 (Jan 4, 2014)

I recently got the two about a month ago. They are extremely timid and I haven't been able to break through with them no matter what. I am also moving in to the dorms in a month and I can't take them with me. My mom refuses to take care of them and I really want to give them to a loving home, instead of taking them back to the pet store.


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

Where in California are you?


----------



## underyourspell24 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm in Angels Camp, California


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

Hmm, I'm in LA... :/


----------

